# Canon 30D



## blimpmedia (May 4, 2006)

Im in the need to upgrade my equipment and am having trouble deciding what to buy.

I currently shoot on a Nikon D1x with a Nikkor 24-120mm VR f3.5 5.6, Nikkor 14mm f2.8 & Nikkor 60mm Macro f2.8.

My line of work is weddings/portraits and really need a camera that can handle a hi ISO with minimal grain and no back focusing issues.

Ive read a few posts and feel that the Canon 30D would be sufficient for what I do. I understand that a 5D is renowned as a wedding industry standard but I am unable to afford such a beautiful spec camera until I sell my Nikon D1X. 

The information I have ready on your & other forums, I have come to the conclusion that a Canon 30D with 24-70mm f2.8 & 70-200mm f2.8 IS would make magic happen. I guess the main question I have about the Canon 30D is the following:

1: Will the colours on the 30D be as good if not better than what Im currently used to with my Nikon D1X?

2: Will I be able to shoot at ISO 800-1600-3200 with expectable grain and how large will I be able to enlarge prints before its not expectable at these ISOs?

3: Are there any back focusing issues with a 30D. I cant stand my D1X because of that problem, I need to shoot 5 shots to get 1 good one.

4: If I shoot images in raw mode, will I be able to copy and paste attributes to two similar shots rather than going through the whole process on each individual shot. When I edit my raw images from my D1X in Adobe Bridge I can copy the attributes and paste those setting to a few images with similar exposures.

5: Batch converting raw to tiff or Jpegs is this easy with the Canon software.

Ive never had Canon gear before but have a few friends in the industry that shoot on a 20D and are rapped in the results. Its going to be an expensive upgrade so I dont want to purchase all this gear and find that a simple upgrade to the Nikon D200 would have been a better choice. Im currently not happy with my Nikkor lenses and semi happy with my D1X but all in all Im getting way better vibes from the Canon gear rather than sticking with Nikon.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.

Tony.


----------



## Big Mike (May 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

As much as I like to see people come over to the good side  (Canon)...if you already have the Nikon glass, it seems the best idea would be to stick with a Nikon Camera.

Have you had a good look at the D70s or the D100 or the new D200?

I have a 20D (the precursor to the 30D) and it's a great camera.  The 30D is basically the same but with a handful of upgrades.  I think the 30D would be a good camera for you but you will probably need something ultra wide to account for the crop factor.  Does the 1DX have a crop factor?  

I've heard of back-focusing issues with the 20D and some other models, but you can always send the camera to Canon for calibration.

I haven't done any batch processing with RAW files, but I believe that you can make adjustments to an image and then apply those settings to a whole batch of RAW files.  That is even better than cut & paste.

The Canon lenses you mention, are two of the best and would make an ideal combo although still missing the wide end on a crop factor camera like the 20D or 30D.  

It can be costly to switch systems but if you are going to do it, better sooner than later, when you are even more invested.  I still think that you can get great quality from one of the newer Nikon bodies though.


----------



## thebeginning (May 4, 2006)

i'll agree with mike that it's almost always better to stay with the system that you already have lenses for.  but i'll answer what questions you had anyway, just in case.

1) the colors on the 30d are good, and should be just as good as your d1x (plus there is post-processing you can always do)

2) it is pretty hard to answer this question as different people view noise differently. 'acceptable' for someone may be terrible for someone else.  but generally speaking, the 20d/30d's have some of the lowest noise around (second only to the 1ds2 and the 5d as far as I know).

3) I also have a 20d, and i have never had any focus problems, it focuses wonderfully.  like mike said, you can always send it in to canon to get it calibrated...

4) the raw process is almost identical with the 30d as with your d1x, at least in bridge.  you can batch process RAW files in bridge quite easily

5) not sure what you meant by that statement, but yes, it is very easy to 'mass convert' RAW to jpeg or TIFF.

I honestly think you should stay nikon since you already have all that equipment.  Have you looked at the d200's?  They are fantastic cameras, you may want to research those so you can stay with nikon.


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see why you should jump ship either; but it's your call.



> 4: *If I shoot images in raw mode, will I be able to copy and paste attributes to two similar shots* rather than going through the whole process on each individual shot.


Yes, you can.





> 5: Batch converting raw to tiff or Jpegs is this easy with the Canon software.


I use _Dr. Brown's Image Processor_ for Batch Conversion - manna from heaven!! Here is the link to the QuickTime video. You can find the script here, right below _Adobe Photoshop CS Tips_. Obviously, this applies to you only if you are using Photoshop CS.

Good luck with the choices you make.


----------



## blimpmedia (May 4, 2006)

Man you guys are quick with responses, really happy to be part of this forum.

Ive already placed my order in for the 30D and the 24-70 f2.8 & 70-200 f2.8 IS lenses. I think I was more worried if I was making the right decision and purchasing the right camera for the job!

The D1X has served me well for the past 3 and bit years and Im use to the 1.5x CCD conversion. All my weddings have been shot on the Nikkor f3.5-5.6 VR Lens and used to the width factor. When I need to get a wider shot, I just place my 14mm f2.8 lens and get the panoramic look Im after.

The major problem on my Nikon is that my lens is only f3.5-5.6 and not being able to go beyond ISO 500 is nerve reeking. With these two combined Im always having to bounce my flash to fill in the exposure, I hate using flash

Anyway I hop I have done the right thing! Please give me the thumbs up that I have ordered the right camera & lenses and wont experience the problem I have with Nikon gear!

Tony.


----------



## Bob_McBob (May 5, 2006)

Just one thought: how often do you use your 14mm?  The 24-70 is a great lens, but not particularly wide on the 30D, which has a sensor around the same size as the D1X (1.6x crop instead of 1.52x).


----------



## blimpmedia (May 5, 2006)

Well I did use it a bit but since I got the 60mm Micro f2.8 Ive all of a sudden started shooting with that more. Now Ill only occasionally pull it out for a nice panoramic shot. I find the 24-120 is wide enough and could live without the 14mm.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Digital Matt (May 5, 2006)

:thumbup: 

Just fyi, your 24-70mm lens will be a 38mm on the wide end, after the crop.


----------



## danalec99 (May 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase!! :thumbup:


----------



## KevinR (May 5, 2006)

Reading some of the field tests, using a D200 and Nikon Capture, that they got same if not better results than 30d in higher iso settings, and slightly lower results against the 5d. 

Not bashing your purchase, but if you already have this system as you say, why abandon it. It would make more sense to get a D200 and a better lens. Just my opinion.


----------



## blimpmedia (May 5, 2006)

Definitely do Matt, I know that because my Nikon D1X is a 1.52x CCD so my 24 is 36mm.

Will the 2 extra mm make that much difference though?

PS: Thanks for your warm wishes danalec99


----------



## blimpmedia (May 5, 2006)

KevinR,

I tried asking the comparison question on three different forums and most post were leaning towards the Canon side.

If I decided on a D200 Id still need to get a Nikkor AF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 - AF-S 70-200mmf/2.8 VR. The only thing I wouldnt need to buy is the SB-800 which I already have. So I thought if I was going to purchase the additional lenses then I would also consider jumping the Canon Band wagon.

The only reason Ive decided a 30D over a D200 is that I have experienced major image problems with the D1X.

eg: Back focusing, TTL never consistent, Soft images with my AF-S 24-120mm f/3.6-5.5 VR, unable to set the ISO higher than 500 and a recent problem was the SB 800 went back for repair 3x and on all three occasions they said they had to replace the flash gun. Man.. Lucky it was still under warranty!

I also have a few colleagues that have a range of Nikon gear D70  D100  D2X and are experiencing simular problems, soft images, Back focusing and so forth. I'm expreianced in digital and jumped on the digital band wagon as far back as the Nikon D1 days, that's about 6 years now.

I know Ive asked a lot of novice questions however I just want to make sure if I did go Canon then it need to have the above issues to a minimum. I believe either way the cost of my upgarde would have been give or take. If its going to take spending $500-$1000 more and having these problem rendered to a minimum, then I'd be happy to make the change.

I sure hope the D200 is a new breed for Nikon but from what I read its not going to be taking over the D2x and what I have seen from the D2X I feel Nikon hasnt changed much at all.

Feel free to correct me.


----------



## KevinR (May 5, 2006)

If you've experianced these problems than a change maybe whats needed. I am biased as a Nikon guy for many years, so my slant will be that way. 

I haven't had any problems with my sb-800 and still feel it's the best manufactured flash on the market.(in it's price range). I have never liked the feel of the canons. I know that light doesn't mean cheap and that the polycarbonate bodies have been holding up well, but I don't like it. Give me that solid Nikon feel.  Even if I where to go to Canon, and if this was my living, the 5d and full frame would have been the way to go. Hopefully you can sell your stuff and get one. Again, it was just my opinion. The low iso thing has not been an issue with some of the people I know that are shooting the D2X and the D200. So again, if that's your experiance, hope the Canons work out for you.


----------



## Big Mike (May 5, 2006)

I think you should be well pleased with your new purchase.  As I said, those are two of the best lenses in the Canon line up, as the price reflects.  

I really don't know all that much about the Nikon system...it's too bad that you have had a bad experience with it.  I'm sure that each system has it's own strengths and weaknesses.  

Good luck with your new Canon gear, make sure to let us know how you like it.


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 5, 2006)

You've gotten a lot of really competent answers, so I will just add one thing: if there is anyway you can swing the 5D - financing it, for instance - then get it. It will make a huge difference. It is a better camera, and the full-frame sensor will allow you to make better use of your lenses. One or two good shoots ought make that thing pay for itself.

Regardless of 5D or 30D, learn to use ALL the in-camera settings. There's a lot to fine-tune in terms of saturation, sharpness, and color compensation that will allow you to capture images closer to what you are aiming for, and make your life easier in post-production.


----------



## thebeginning (May 5, 2006)

congratulations on your new toys! 

i'm sure you'll be very happy with your purchase, especially with those lenses, they're built like tanks.  let us know what you think!


----------

